# Rocky Road deer club in Pickens county



## olroy (Jun 13, 2005)

are there any members that use this website?
would like to talk with you
pm or email

thanks


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Jun 14, 2005)

Where in Pickens is it?


----------



## olroy (Jun 15, 2005)

*heard*

i was told it was on HWY 108 between waleska and tate


----------



## BassWorm (Jun 15, 2005)

If you ride between Waleska and Tata the only land I see is some temple inland that was recently cutover. I've never seen anyone there though. Pretty area though although its growing fast. Sorry I can't tell you more about it.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 11, 2005)

It Is Behind Philidelphia Christian Church . Go Down That Road Beside The Church And There Is A Gate On The Left.


----------

